# Our 2014 winter line-up,



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Since it hasn't snowed here yet, I thought we would line up the winter equipment and take a few photos.  3 generations of Dodge Cummins, 03, 08, 09 & 14.
2011 Doosan DL250, 2010 John Deere 244j, 2002 Bobcat S250, 2014 Bobcat 5600 Toolcat, 2013 Ranger XP900. Background, Bobcat 66" Bobcat Broom & Bobcat 72" SB240 snowblower.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Better got them on the lots, its coming.....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Nwi........where


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Yep, loading the semi up this next week and getting them out.


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Dieselss, Im in the big town of Westville ....... well, we do have a McDonalds and a subway


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice equipment! Your shop(s) buildings....Morton?? I have a Morton building we built 12 years ago, 36 wide x 55 deep...only snow plowed in lower NH, was thanksgiving storm,12" of cement type...now gone.....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

lndscpe;1899410 said:


> Hey Dieselss, Im in the big town of Westville ....... well, we do have a McDonalds and a subway


I know that area....in da region myself


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Impressive setup!


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey 512high, the buildings are FBi built buildings, I looked at the Mortons and they had good reputation around here, Fbi does likewise, FBi came in with enough of a better deal to sway me towards them. Have been good buildings no problems with FBi builds.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Regardless..real nice setup!


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice fleet and shops.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Real nice setup


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Super nice stuff!!!


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

how well do those decals hold up on the front of the push buckets? also how does that Doosan treat you? do you wish you would've bought like a cat or deere?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice equipment


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice fleet, Buildings are cool too


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Thoughts on the Toolcat? If you've used it for the winter at all.

We're thinking about putting an Ebling on the back of one with a blower on the front to handle HOA driveways.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Impressive fleet!


----------



## BandBLawnCare (Sep 13, 2014)

great looking fleet very nice


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Looking good Rich. How do you like the 14' dodge? I love mine! Big improvement over the 12' I had. Who does your lettering?


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies, sorry haven't been on in awhile. 
Level12, I paint all my names and numbers on my truck plows and pushers, they hold up pretty good, just had to do some touch ups after last seasons mega plowing. The Doosan has been very nice, no problems at all, this will be its 4th season.
On my new Toolcat, this will be its first winter, I have used it for bush hog work, tree and shrub planting this summer, really nice to use! This winter I have the broom, blower, Prodigy or an Arctic sectional plow to use with it, I have also custom mounted a Snow Ex-1075 with vibrator to salt where needed. Just tonite finished mounting up a stainless steel SaltDogg electric under tailgate spreader on my 5500 and a TGS02 spreader on the back of my Ranger XP900. Now have a custom bumper guard for 5500 spreader and then to fluid film underside of dump and ranger and will finally be good to go.
I love my 2014 Cummins Ram, huge improvement over my prior years! It will be used very lightly for plow work this year. I do all my own design work and separations for all my decals then have a friend cut them out and I apply them to my equipment. All plow and pusher boxes names and numbers are painted on.
Thank you again for all the replies, hope all have a great holiday and prosperous winter ahead


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

I know it's an old thread. Was wondering if you still have the Doosen and how it has done for you?


----------

